# havent/haver



## huffmole

Hi, 
I am just wondering if it is possible to actually write this in catalan, i.e. does it make sense? If not could some suggest a better way of translating it?

"﻿havent sobreviscut al supressió durant els anys Franco."

Thanks


----------



## Agró

huffmole said:


> oops sorry forgot the sentence!
> 
> "﻿havent sobreviscut *a la* supressió durant els anys *de* Franco."



*Supressió *is a feminine noun.


----------



## betulina

Yes, it makes sense as a part of a sentence. What's the original?


----------



## huffmole

Havent sobreviscut a la supresió i tots intents a *la reduir* a no res durant els anys de Franco, la català va experimentar una segona _Renaixença _en els anys *vuitanta*. 
the highlighted bits are other bits i'm not sure of!


----------



## betulina

You're not giving the original sentence, but in your translation the construction is perfect. 




huffmole said:


> Havent sobreviscut a la supressió [or "repressió"?]  i tots els intents [de quedar en no-res a *la reduir* a no res] durant els anys de Franco, la català va experimentar una segona _Renaixença _en els anys *vuitanta* .


----------



## huffmole

thanks for your help!


----------



## ernest_

Hola, 

a la correcció de la Betulina hi ha un tros que no em queda gaire clar:
_
Havent sobreviscut a la supresió i tots intents a *la reduir* a no res_

La part "a la reduir a no res" no és correcte. Hauria de ser "*de* reduir*-lo* a no res" (en la meva opinió, no té gaire sentit "intents de quedar en no res", no?)


----------



## betulina

Tens tota la raó, Ernest, és com si "ell mateix" volgués eliminar-se. Estic molt d'acord amb el que proposes.


----------



## huffmole

thanks again!


----------

